# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Calculating Retail Price And Sales Tax Using The Round Function

## ExcelTip

Problem:

Calculating the retail price and sales tax (7.75 percent) matching each total price in column A.					

Solution:					

Using the ROUND function, as follows:
To calculate Retail Price:
=ROUND(A2/(1+7.75%),2)
To calculate Sales Tax:
=ROUND(7.75%*B2,2)

----------

